# Matte nails - yay or nay?



## Tyari (Aug 13, 2012)

Would you try these? I think I'd like to. What do you ladies think?


----------



## LyndaV (Aug 13, 2012)

That is a gorgeous manicure!!  I really like matte nails in darker colors.  I also ike using a matte topcoat on top of really glittery polishes.  Really tones down the glitter and looks very elegant.


----------



## calexxia (Aug 13, 2012)

I like matte nails, in general, but like that pic, I often add a little "somethin somethin" to 'em. Glitter tips, a shiny design, whatever.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 13, 2012)

I like matte nails, I love the nails in the picture! Those look amazing and now I want to do my nails like that lol


----------



## Tyari (Aug 13, 2012)

I know, right? I'm definitely gonna try it.



> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like matte nails, I love the nails in the picture! Those look amazing and now I want to do my nails like that lol


----------



## diana16 (Aug 13, 2012)

I actually love that pic! I would try them in dark colors though


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm not sure I would do them in dark but I definitely like the look of the two finishes together. Great idea. Now I'mma steal the idea lol


----------



## Annelle (Aug 13, 2012)

matte + gloss always seems to make a statement in pictures, but my main problem with matte is that it starts to chip so quickly, and you can't really use a top coat on it to seal it onto your nails to help protect against that too.


----------



## calexxia (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> matte + gloss always seems to make a statement in pictures, but my main problem with matte is that it starts to chip so quickly, and you can't really use a top coat on it to seal it onto your nails to help protect against that too.


 The matte top coats seem to help for me, although I know other folks who feel it makes things too rubbery.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 14, 2012)

Yay! I love this look.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 14, 2012)

I use my matte topcoat more than my regular topcoats. YES YES to matte.


----------



## DBGenevieve (Aug 14, 2012)

AWESOME! I love matte when mixed with something opposite, like a glossy tip or a singular sparkly nail on each hand.

Tres chic.


----------



## Tyari (Aug 15, 2012)

I picked up my matte top coat last night! Gonna be trying this soon!


----------



## calexxia (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked up my matte top coat last night! Gonna be trying this soon!


 One of the nifty (to me) things about matte top coat is that it can convert a glossy finish to matte, too, so it's like getting double bang for your buck (since, realistically, I rarely enough use a "regular" matte to need it often)


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of the nifty (to me) things about matte top coat is that it can convert a glossy finish to matte, too, so it's like getting double bang for your buck (since, realistically, I rarely enough use a "regular" matte to need it often)


 Yup, that is what I love most about it. I like to use a glossy color, put on glitter, then put the matte top coat on top. Its so fun...and weirdly reminds me of icing and sprinkles lol.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 15, 2012)

Where did you get it?  I had such a hard time finding a matte top coat in stores, so I had to order it through amazon. I'm not really happy with it. It takes FOREVER to dry



> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked up my matte top coat last night! Gonna be trying this soon!


----------



## diana16 (Aug 15, 2012)

Where have you guys gotten the matte top coat?


----------



## calexxia (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where have you guys gotten the matte top coat?


 Walmart has one by NYC. Hot Topic has one. Orly/OPI/China Glaze all have one, too, IIRC.


----------



## Tyari (Aug 15, 2012)

I got mine from Walmart. It's by Hard Candy and it was only $4.



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you get it?  I had such a hard time finding a matte top coat in stores, so I had to order it through amazon. I'm not really happy with it. It takes FOREVER to dry


 


> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where have you guys gotten the matte top coat?


----------



## diana16 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks, going to walmart today to see what i can find  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoriTG (Aug 15, 2012)

Yuck! I only like shiny nails and shiny lips. Sorry.


----------



## beautyisme (Aug 16, 2012)

so I got the nyc matte topcoat, and always end up using a shiny topcoat over it because matte can be hard to pull off.  However I do like a matte top coat over red polish!


----------



## KimberlyP (Aug 16, 2012)

Those are gorgeous! I do like matte polishes once in a while.


----------



## MichelleATX (Aug 19, 2012)

Love that manicure! I might try to do that once the kids are back in school. I have just one matte nail polish, China Glaze's Stone Cold, but I'd love to find more. And I just got Orly's matte top coat but haven't used it yet. Anyone know what matte polish they used for the black color in the picture?


----------

